# Nissan Almera Vs Renault Clio



## KathScan (15 Jan 2007)

Which is the better deal a 2004 Nissan Almera for 11,500 or a 2005 Renault Clio (1.2) for 10,500?


----------



## polo9n (15 Jan 2007)

you can check the review on CBg.ie/review and see what people think of hte car before making up ur mind

i think its a close call..but its quite obvious the Clio will depreciate much quicker than ALmera..and its a tiny car...


----------



## colin79ie (15 Jan 2007)

Go for the Almera. You will not have half the trouble with it than the renault clio. Once the renaults go over 60 or 70 thousand miles they tend to start playing up which can get expensive. If the Almera has a FSH through a nissan garage then definately go for that one. Any far-eastern cars are far superior in terms of engine build quality than other makes.


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Jan 2007)

Totally different cars-what do you want-a family saloon/hatchback or a supermini?


----------



## comanche (15 Jan 2007)

colin79ie said:


> Go for the Almera. You will not have half the trouble with it than the renault clio. Once the renaults go over 60 or 70 thousand miles they tend to start playing up which can get expensive. If the Almera has a FSH through a nissan garage then definately go for that one. Any far-eastern cars are far superior in terms of engine build quality than other makes.



Not true of the clio - clio is regarded as being quiet solid, the phase II luguna & meganes have given renault a bad rep. The clio never suffered from the gremlins that these two suffered from.

The two cars are not in the same class - like comparing tennis balls and golf balls!


----------



## Pseudonym (15 Jan 2007)

What colour are they


----------



## KathScan (15 Jan 2007)

Any idea how many miles per gallon either of these get on average?


----------



## polo9n (15 Jan 2007)

i say 1.2 clio would be around 46 mpg and Almera wopuld be 40mpg providing its a 1.4? (the car also come with 1.6)


----------



## Frank (15 Jan 2007)

You would probably get a primera 3 years old for similiar money to Almera.

People ten to stay away from the bigger cars.


----------



## AMatt (17 Jan 2007)

Hi, I've been driving a 1.4 99 Almera hatchback for the past 3 years (almost 80k miles) and I'd certainly recommend it as a reliable car.  On longer journeys I would get maybe 40 mpg, as previous posters have mentioned, but it's less efficient for town/city driving as you'd expect.

I've also had experience with Clios - my dad owned one, as did my driving instructor - and I wasn't impressed.  They're small and I found the clutch was a bit stiff and the gearbox awkward.  

I'd advise you to test drive both before deciding.


----------



## KathScan (19 Jan 2007)

Took them both for a test drive. The Clio is a nicer looking car but a bit small.


----------



## Satanta (19 Jan 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Totally different cars-what do you want-a family saloon/hatchback or a supermini?


So far the decision seems to be based on the cost of the car and not on the needs of the user(s).

I'd highly suggest deciding on what you will/need to use the car for before deciding on a list of cars. 
Simple things like...
Two or four doors required?
Max engine size? (Min engine size?)
[both of these may have required answers due to insurance issues - if a young/new driver for example they may not insure a two door, or anything over 1.8l]
Size? (Saloon, Hatch, Supermini etc.)
Budget? (how much do you want to spend, how much can you spend if needed)
Age? (do you want a car that isn't 10 years old? What age would you accept?)

etc.

List everything that's important to you and then start picking the individual cars. The only thing I can see which puts an Almera and a Clio in the same list is price.


----------



## KathScan (19 Jan 2007)

Satanta said:


> So far the decision seems to be based on the cost of the car and not on the needs of the user(s).
> 
> The only thing I can see which puts an Almera and a Clio in the same list is price.


 
I would like ....

Minimum Engine size 1.2 (as in Clio) Maximum 1.5 (as in Almera 1.4).
Hatch Back (both cars)
Maximum price 11,500
Preferably a car no older than 3 years (Clio 2 years old, Almera 3 years old)

I was trying to take into consideration 

Reliability
Cost of parts for either make if something should go wrong.
How many miles to the gallon to expect.
Are the prices quoted a good price for these cars.
Thanks to everyone that gave me answers to the above.


----------



## morpheus (26 Jan 2007)

Just bought my almera today, lovely 3 door red hatch sport version. 

nice inside and out, full nissan history, lovely drive home in it, cant wait to get back to it from work. 

Traded in a stilo, which contrary to popular belief isnt the complete lemmon everyone makes it out to be, e.g. i drove 37k on the clock in just 3 years and only now did i get an engine problem. 

Its prob spark plugs, but as i decided to change it, i didnt bother getting it fixed. 

For your moneysworth... you can buy a 03 Stilo for about 9K.

On which to choose, supermini or hatch, having gone from a punto (fiats clio) to the Stilo (fiats almera) if i was you, i would skip the super mini and go with the almera. 

Even if your basing it on size, there were usually only 2 of us in the car and it sometimes got cramped in the punto but even though the stilo was a 3 door the extra space (boot inlcuded, its massive) meant that road trips were more fun and comfortable 

Best of luck. From a new almera owner, take the nissan!!!!!


----------



## KathScan (15 Feb 2007)

I bought the Almera and am delighted with it. I like having that extra bit of room.


----------



## eggerb (15 Feb 2007)

This used car survey rates the Almera third in the small family class. The Clio would be considered a different class so difficult to compare on a like-for-like basis. If some extra space is important to you, I'd recommend the Almera over the Clio.


----------



## sarsfield06 (19 Feb 2007)

Not that good a review for the Almera here

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/Review.aspx?model=633


----------



## futisle (19 Feb 2007)

Don't but the almeria anyway. My mother has one and its an awful car. Uncomfortable, especially in the back where you can feel every bump. Overcomplicated radio/heater, and terrible build quality - on my mothers anyway. The drivers side rear door lock broke after 12 months. the passenger door came loose shortly afterwards. The previous model almerias were a much better car. Why not buy a corrola, or something similar?


----------



## Mynydd (20 Feb 2007)

Nissan will replace the Almera with Tia anyway this summer.


----------

